# Act - Album - Song game



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Let's try something new (inspired by a classical music game introduced by Bulldog).

First poster selects a group or artist they like (non-classical obviously). Try not to make it too obscure.
Second poster adds their favourite album from said group/artist. Please do not post unless you know a few albums of them.
Third poster adds their favourite track from said album.
All in bold to distinguish from other comments.

Example:

Poster 1: *The Beatles*
Poster 2: *The Beatles - Sergeant Pepper's Lonely heart Club's Band*
Poster 3: *The Beatles - Sergeant Pepper's Lonely heart Club's Band - A day in the life*
Poster 4: new act

Posters 1, 2 and 3 should always be different TC members. They can take part in the next round as well, but you cannot select two acts in a row. An act that has been selected once can not be selected again.

At any time, feel free to comment on selections and alternative recommendations for albums and tracks.

Go!


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

1. *Jeff Beck*


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

*1. Jeff Beck
2. Blow by Blow*


----------



## senza sordino (Oct 20, 2013)

1. Jeff Beck
2. Blow by Blow
3. Cause We've Ended as Lovers


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Well, that's the first one done.... I had to bow out, since I've heard none of Beck's solo albums.

Let's continue....

*Queen*


----------



## senza sordino (Oct 20, 2013)

Queen
A Night at the Opera


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Well, this clearly was not a good idea for a thread.


----------



## pianozach (May 21, 2018)

Queen
A Night at the Opera
Death On Two Legs


----------



## senza sordino (Oct 20, 2013)

Art Rock said:


> Well, this clearly was not a good idea for a thread.


I thought it was a nice simple game, and it could yield some interesting music once the famous and popular bands were played, such as Queen.


----------



## pianozach (May 21, 2018)

1. The Beatles


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

The Beatles - The white album

I surprised myself here, but this was my spur of the moment choice for their best rather than the perhaps more logical choices.


----------



## senza sordino (Oct 20, 2013)

Queen - A Night at the Opera - Death on Two Legs
The Beatles - The White Album - While My Guitar Gently Weeps


(I don't know if anyone else will play, but I thought this format might help people remember which acts have already been played so none is repeated.)


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Act: Pink Floyd


----------



## pianozach (May 21, 2018)

Queen - A Night at the Opera - Death on Two Legs
The Beatles - The White Album - While My Guitar Gently Weeps

Pink Floyd - Dark Side of the Moon -


----------



## senza sordino (Oct 20, 2013)

Queen - A Night at the Opera - Death on Two Legs
The Beatles - The White Album - While My Guitar Gently Weeps

Pink Floyd - Dark Side of the Moon - Us and Them


----------



## Starving Wolf (Dec 5, 2019)

Act: The Who .....


----------



## Starving Wolf (Dec 5, 2019)

senza sordino said:


> I thought it was a nice simple game, and it could yield some interesting music once the famous and popular bands were played, such as Queen.


Agreed. I don't know about others posters from the other games, but I just became aware of this one now.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

The Who - Who's Next


----------



## senza sordino (Oct 20, 2013)

Queen - A Night at the Opera - Death on Two Legs
The Beatles - The White Album - While My Guitar Gently Weeps
Pink Floyd - Dark Side of the Moon - Us and Them
The Who - Who's Next - Baba O' Riley


----------



## Open Book (Aug 14, 2018)

Is there going to be any voting in this game?


----------



## Starving Wolf (Dec 5, 2019)

Someone else needs to choose the next act.


----------



## Open Book (Aug 14, 2018)

Act: R.E.M. >>>>>>>


----------



## Starving Wolf (Dec 5, 2019)

Act: R.E.M. - Out Of Time


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

R.E.M. - Out Of Time - Losing my religion


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Open Book said:


> Is there going to be any voting in this game?


I had not planned it (did not see it as a game in that sense), but of course once we have say 20, we could turn it into a voting game.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Act: David Bowie


----------



## Malx (Jun 18, 2017)

Act: David Bowie
Album: Low


----------



## senza sordino (Oct 20, 2013)

Queen - A Night at the Opera - Death on Two Legs
The Beatles - The White Album - While My Guitar Gently Weeps
Pink Floyd - Dark Side of the Moon - Us and Them
The Who - Who's Next - Baba O' Riley
REM - Out of Time - Losing my Religion
David Bowie - Low - Warszawa


----------



## Starving Wolf (Dec 5, 2019)

Act - Elton John


----------



## pianozach (May 21, 2018)

Act - Elton John
Album: Goodbye Yellow Brick Road


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Elton John - Goodbye yellow brick road - Funeral For A Friend/Love Lies Bleeding


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Queen - A Night at the Opera - Death on Two Legs
The Beatles - The White Album - While My Guitar Gently Weeps
Pink Floyd - Dark Side of the Moon - Us and Them
The Who - Who's Next - Baba O' Riley
REM - Out of Time - Losing my Religion
David Bowie - Low - Warszawa
Elton John - Goodbye yellow brick road - Funeral For A Friend/Love Lies Bleeding


Act - Genesis


----------



## Malx (Jun 18, 2017)

Act - Genesis

Album - Foxtrot


----------



## senza sordino (Oct 20, 2013)

Queen - A Night at the Opera - Death on Two Legs
The Beatles - The White Album - While My Guitar Gently Weeps
Pink Floyd - Dark Side of the Moon - Us and Them
The Who - Who's Next - Baba O' Riley
REM - Out of Time - Losing my Religion
David Bowie - Low - Warszawa
Elton John - Goodbye yellow brick road - Funeral For A Friend/Love Lies Bleeding

Genesis - Foxtrot - Supper's Ready


----------



## Starving Wolf (Dec 5, 2019)

Act - The Rolling Stones


----------



## jim prideaux (May 30, 2013)

The Rolling Stones
Let it Bleed


----------



## senza sordino (Oct 20, 2013)

Queen - A Night at the Opera - Death on Two Legs
The Beatles - The White Album - While My Guitar Gently Weeps
Pink Floyd - Dark Side of the Moon - Us and Them
The Who - Who's Next - Baba O' Riley
REM - Out of Time - Losing my Religion
David Bowie - Low - Warszawa
Elton John - Goodbye Yellow Brick Road - Funeral For A Friend/Love Lies Bleeding
Genesis - Foxtrot - Supper's Ready

The Rolling Stones - Let it Bleed - You Can't Always Get Want You Want


----------



## pianozach (May 21, 2018)

Queen - A Night at the Opera - Death on Two Legs
The Beatles - The White Album - While My Guitar Gently Weeps
Pink Floyd - Dark Side of the Moon - Us and Them
The Who - Who's Next - Baba O' Riley
REM - Out of Time - Losing my Religion
David Bowie - Low - Warszawa
Elton John - Goodbye Yellow Brick Road - Funeral For A Friend/Love Lies Bleeding
Genesis - Foxtrot - Supper's Ready
The Rolling Stones - Let it Bleed - You Can't Always Get Want You Want

Jethro Tull


----------



## Starving Wolf (Dec 5, 2019)

Queen - A Night at the Opera - Death on Two Legs
The Beatles - The White Album - While My Guitar Gently Weeps
Pink Floyd - Dark Side of the Moon - Us and Them
The Who - Who's Next - Baba O' Riley
REM - Out of Time - Losing my Religion
David Bowie - Low - Warszawa
Elton John - Goodbye Yellow Brick Road - Funeral For A Friend/Love Lies Bleeding
Genesis - Foxtrot - Supper's Ready
The Rolling Stones - Let it Bleed - You Can't Always Get Want You Want

Jethro Tull - Aqualung


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Queen - A Night at the Opera - Death on Two Legs
The Beatles - The White Album - While My Guitar Gently Weeps
Pink Floyd - Dark Side of the Moon - Us and Them
The Who - Who's Next - Baba O' Riley
REM - Out of Time - Losing my Religion
David Bowie - Low - Warszawa
Elton John - Goodbye Yellow Brick Road - Funeral For A Friend/Love Lies Bleeding
Genesis - Foxtrot - Supper's Ready
The Rolling Stones - Let it Bleed - You Can't Always Get Want You Want
Jethro Tull - Aqualung - Locomotive breath

Kate Bush


----------



## Starving Wolf (Dec 5, 2019)

Queen - A Night at the Opera - Death on Two Legs
The Beatles - The White Album - While My Guitar Gently Weeps
Pink Floyd - Dark Side of the Moon - Us and Them
The Who - Who's Next - Baba O' Riley
REM - Out of Time - Losing my Religion
David Bowie - Low - Warszawa
Elton John - Goodbye Yellow Brick Road - Funeral For A Friend/Love Lies Bleeding
Genesis - Foxtrot - Supper's Ready
The Rolling Stones - Let it Bleed - You Can't Always Get Want You Want
Jethro Tull - Aqualung - Locomotive breath

Kate Bush - Hounds Of Love


----------



## Conrad2 (Jan 24, 2021)

Queen - A Night at the Opera - Death on Two Legs
The Beatles - The White Album - While My Guitar Gently Weeps
Pink Floyd - Dark Side of the Moon - Us and Them
The Who - Who's Next - Baba O' Riley
REM - Out of Time - Losing my Religion
David Bowie - Low - Warszawa
Elton John - Goodbye Yellow Brick Road - Funeral For A Friend/Love Lies Bleeding
Genesis - Foxtrot - Supper's Ready
The Rolling Stones - Let it Bleed - You Can't Always Get Want You Want
Jethro Tull - Aqualung - Locomotive breath
Kate Bush - Hounds Of Love - Running Up That Hill

Wilco -


----------



## pianozach (May 21, 2018)

Queen - A Night at the Opera - Death on Two Legs
The Beatles - The White Album - While My Guitar Gently Weeps
Pink Floyd - Dark Side of the Moon - Us and Them
The Who - Who's Next - Baba O' Riley
REM - Out of Time - Losing my Religion
David Bowie - Low - Warszawa
Elton John - Goodbye Yellow Brick Road - Funeral For A Friend/Love Lies Bleeding
Genesis - Foxtrot - Supper's Ready
The Rolling Stones - Let it Bleed - You Can't Always Get Want You Want
Jethro Tull - Aqualung - Locomotive breath
Kate Bush - Hounds Of Love - Running Up That Hill

Wilco - Yankee Hotel Foxtrot


----------

